# albino turkey yeah im serious



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

it might have been a farm turkey, it could have gotten loose.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

There is a very pale hen and jake where I hunted last year.. so they are out there


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

i heard they are a type of hybrid.


----------



## archeryBEAST19 (Mar 17, 2011)

idk if its a farm turkey it was w/wild turkeys


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

ive seen lots..... at the fair:shade:


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

if it was 100% white then ya but there is some turkeys that chage there feathers for awhile and i have seen a few like that


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

A friend of mine actually bred some hybrids but they were too agresive and he let them go. Ive heard of some hunter around here shooting white turkeys that were with normal turkeys and they were the same size


----------



## camo25 (Jul 4, 2006)

Ive seen a white one before they are awesome!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Farm turkeys are albinos, just like lab mice. If a farm bird gets loose, naturally it'll flock with other turkeys. The really wild albinos are ones like deer... or black bear !


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I've seen a few of wild white turkeys in nebraska. There is a few white hens running around and about 2 white goblers running around also. There is a white hen that I see almost every day now. Its in my neighbors pasture that I have permision to hunt on.

I also have pics


----------



## archeryBEAST19 (Mar 17, 2011)

im setting up game cameras to catch him


----------



## archeryBEAST19 (Mar 17, 2011)

i saw him again 2day he is probaly a tom :teeth:


----------

